# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  VIDEO: Rare frogs glow for conservation

## Frog News

*BBC News (London, UK) January 26th, 2014 07:56 PM: VIDEO: Rare frogs glow for conservation*

Making rare frogs glow in the name of conservation
*Full Article*

----------


## Phil England

Seems like a facepalm to me... yeah, humans may be able to avoid messing with them, but as an animal that fights daily not to be eaten by your predators, wouldn't you NOT want to be glowing in the dark?!  Food for thought...

----------


## MsBlueRose

It's a good thing that their predators wont have one of those lights then or they would be in trouble.  :Wink:

----------


## Pandydo

I cringed when he put the needle into the frog. >.<

----------


## MsBlueRose

> I cringed when he put the needle into the frog. >.<



I think I would have fainted, lol. I hear dart frogs have very delicate skin, I would be terrified I was gonna hurt the poor little thing? So what's it like working to save a species like that? I would be proud. I wish I can help them more than I do here. I have always wanted to work in the field to save habitats and animals alike. What you are doing is amazing!  :Big Applause:

----------


## MsBlueRose

Wow, I need to read more carefully, lol. Sorry about that Pandydo... I thought you were the person working with the frogs, opps! Lol. I have got to start reading more carefully. I am getting the feeling everyone will think I am a blond, lmao!  :Embarrassment:

----------

